# Compatability Question (Polleni)



## thepitclub (Aug 4, 2007)

How would a Paratilapia Polleni fair, introduced into a 150g that houses a Jag, a Pike, a Dempsey, a Midas, a Turquoise Severum, a Marble Convict and a Tri-mac? All of the fish mentioned, including the polleni, are apx. 5-6".

Would this combination be a bad idea, and if so why?

Hoping for input soon, before I commit to make a long drive and drop a chunk of change for this fella.


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

I have personally never tried housing my Paratilapia sps with central americans or the combination that you have, but I can tell you that from experience they (paratilapia sp like polleni and bleekeri) do get a little more aggressive as they get older. However, they tend to be pushed around when they are first introduced into an already established system. My first trio of pollenis i intro'd to a group of severums and chocolate cichlids and they got chased in the first couple of weeks, but a few months later, they pushed everyone else into corners.

I think since you mentioned that you have a pair in a 150, they might be fine with that set up. The only thing I would worry about is ICH. Malagasy cichlids (all of them including paratilapia) tend to be prone to it, especially when being introduced into a new tank. The stress will make it easier for them to get it. They have no immunity against ICH but keeping temps high and treating with aquarisol will help keep them from getting it or getting a bad case of it.

Good luck!


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I've kept polleni with centrals before and they've done well. Everything from Vieja and Herichthys to Parachromis. Polleni seem to have behavior more like Centrals than Africans, and understand each others signals. Of course there are exceptions, I wouoldn't try with haitiensus.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I just picked up a partilapia bleekeri and put him in with jag, red devil, 3 flowerhorns, frontosa,
cuban, and several convicts. first couple of days, the jag and he faced off, then the jag realized he is a boy. Now she spends all her time trying to mate. everyone else pretty much ignores him.


----------

